

Content Used to Be King. Now It’s the Joker - frostmatthew
https://medium.com/@amywestervelt/content-used-to-be-king-now-its-the-joker-d40703c18c73

======
spking
TL;DR: Author is giving up ghostwriting because she is "tired of making rich,
white dudes seem more thoughtful than they are".

